# My old sim on android doesn't go the 3G way.. only shows H instead of E(2G)



## dabster (Aug 5, 2012)

I recently activated a 3G plan on phone and also activated 3G before getting the plan.. Now mobile network connected shows as H(i guess hspa) instead of E(edge) it used to show previously when I used a 2G data plan. Since I have activited 3G I should be getting 3G logo for data connection in android notification bar - But that isn't happening. and yes speed isn't any great either - used it on laptop using tethering.

Talked to customer care of Vodafone they say that it is mostly with sim card - that it needs to be changed since its a 5 year old sim - it might be too old to support 3G.
Can this really be the case ? or its just ways of Vodafone Customer care for not resolving the issue. Anybody had similar issue. are folks getting the 3G sign on vodafone network ?

Thanks,


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 5, 2012)

well...if its an old sim u need to replace it..so they are not lying 

edit:epic typo...


----------



## dabster (Aug 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> well...if its an old sim u need to replace it..so they are lying



^ Sure I din't understand it! 

Simple enough question - are 3G Sim different?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 5, 2012)

yes


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

dabster said:


> ^ Sure I din't understand it!
> 
> Simple enough question - *are 3G Sim different*?



No, my 5 years Aircel and 7 years Airtel works just fine with 3G network. But if your operator says you need a change, then please do change the sim.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

Old SIM cards are of 32K or 64K strength. Whereas 3G SIM cards are of 128K strength. Quality of signal receiving is better. Signal switching time is lesser.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Old SIM cards are of 32K or 64K strength. Whereas 3G SIM cards are of 128K strength. Quality of signal receiving is better. Signal switching time is lesser.



I recently bought a Aircel 3G sim with a 32K strength mark. Never noticed any difference between the new and the 5 year old one.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2012)

You must be not getting good 3g signal. H means hspa or 3.5g


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

have you checked if you phone network is on WCDMA ?

you can do that Settings> Wireless and Network > Mobile Network > Network Mode > WCDMA only.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2012)

well for first if you change sim then it just cost 20 bucks max.. and you will get new 64kb sim so you can store more contacts..

also do ask to customer care does 3G exist in your area..


----------



## pramudit (Aug 6, 2012)

H is shown when you connect to internet via HSPA network and 3g is shown when hspa is not available on wcdma network. you dont need to change sim as you are connected to 3g. just check your speed, should be >1mbps when connected to H (hspa)...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 6, 2012)

See if "Use Only 2G Network" is not enabled in the Settings.


----------



## dabster (Aug 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Old SIM cards are of 32K or 64K strength. Whereas 3G SIM cards are of 128K strength. Quality of signal receiving is better. Signal switching time is lesser.



Yes this looks to be the case. Went vodafone store and i had problem with signal/network switching delays also - my phone used to become unreachable. Got a new sim. I don't know really on 64k or 128k strength - How to figure that ?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You must be not getting good 3g signal. H means hspa or 3.5g



So wch is faster 3G or HSDPA ? forums/google seem to be divided on this. Technically H means that you are on 3G. reason for change of sim option was because of slow switching i could see on my phone. (between 2G and 3G signals)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

@OP .. did you try what I posted?


----------



## dabster (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> have you checked if you phone network is on WCDMA ?
> 
> you can do that Settings> Wireless and Network > Mobile Network > Network Mode > WCDMA only.



@rcuber: this is the first thing that I had tried. Actually my phone has option - 2G only - 3G only - 2G/3G(3G preferred). I was on 3G only mode.
Further i checked with *#*#4636#*#* option on android and it showed /wcdma only/ being selected there.



RCuber said:


> @OP .. did you try what I posted?



Yes, Just replied on that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hspa is 3.5g. It is faster


----------

